

What would happen if you make reddit/HN submission score = to # of people who comment on it? - amichail

Would this result in more and better discussion generally?  What sorts of submissions would make the front page?
======
jstraszheim
Controversial and flamey topics would shoot to the top and more considered,
but denser topics would languish.

------
blasdel
I think it'd definitely be a good idea to make submission upvotes not count
towards karma, or be counted separately.

------
lacker
It might be useful as one factor in a complicated score function. You need a
factor that diminishes the score over time, too, so it can't be quite as
simple as you describe. In general it seems like you don't want a comment
saying "This is as insulting as it is factually incorrect" to count as an up-
vote.

------
mcav
More people would comment just for the sake of commenting. Comment quality
would suffer.

~~~
amichail
But poor comments would be downvoted.

~~~
mcav
Perhaps a more interesting solution: Make article points equal the total
number of points in comments. (Naturally that's not a perfect solution
either.)

------
thepanister
It's a good idea but it's not practical. It won't make a proper measure.

Sometimes I make 3 or 4 comments on a submission that I wish I could down-vote
it.

